# Hiding Steroids



## mrmichael (Jan 3, 2018)

Okay, So I'm simply cruising on test, but I have a bunch of vials and tablets and aux ect... for future cycles in my place. 

Now I live with a girl and shes a baby when we argue over things and jumps head first toward crying to her mom. I'm stuck on the lease with her for 6 more months and don't really have anywhere else to go, so that is not a option.

I was having a heated debate with her and she ended up calling her mom and she tells her everything. She also mentioned that I take steroids and blew it out of proportion. Now I know she will not do anything because I know her well enough, but her mom is pretty quick to jump the gun and she has been wanting us to split up for a long time now.

So I'm worried she might one day call the police and I have my gear just sitting around in a open shelf, never had a reason to hide it until now. I read drug dogs can't smell out steroids. Seems the law is 1 year in prison and min amount of fee 1,000$ for basic possession of non prescription test alone.........

So what is the best way to handle this? I was planning on just putting all that I don't use into a box and putting in deep in a closet, would that be effective if the police came or would they do a thorough search?

PS: I can't store it at a friends house, not in my car.


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 3, 2018)

Well the police will need a search warrant or both your permission and hers to search the house. They’re not going to get a search warrant for personal use amounts. Yes there can be other factors but you can pretty much bet that this isn’t going to happen. Only way now is her giving permission without you there and saying she lives alone or her just giving up your bottles. I think you should focus on hiding it very good from her and her crazy mom for the next 6 months and you should be good.


----------



## mrmichael (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm From Northern US-MI. 

She has called the police on me about 3 months ago when we had a fight. I just tossed a few bags around and it got her upset enough to do it. The cops came and saw it and I'm sure if she said stuff in more detail they might have taken me for a few days or something, but she backed off when they got here, even though we were talking to separate cops. I could just tell. Thats why I'm not worried about her.

I was going to just hide in a dark box deep in the closet. It's really the best I can do... Enough to get her not to find it, but not the cops I'd say if they did come.


So how does it work for police? They entered my apartment last time and I didn't say anything? Can they do that? Or can I tell them outside the door that they are not allowed in?

And if her mom did call them and they came at night, I'd just state they need a warrant and they would leave with entering the house at all?


----------



## Caballero (Jan 3, 2018)

If your legitimately concerned about getting busted how bout you dump the sh*t ?! If your girl is willing to rat you out find a new GF....GL


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 4, 2018)

It’s not white and black. There’s too many variables for me to give you a script for you to tell them. The police were called last time, depending on the call, they want to go in the house make sure everyone is ok at least. When they went, I’m sure they asked you or her if they can come in, it’s just a form of making sure everyone is ok and without making it too obvious, looking around for anything they see that could have been due to a fight between you two. Coming in with permission is one thing, searching is completely different. They absolutely cannot search your house or anywhere in your house. If they see anything illegal in plain sight, they have probable cause to believe there is more contraband in the house and will search that house from top to bottom. 
I hope I kinda answers your question. Maybe I got a little off topic but it’s really hard giving a straight answer to something like this. 
Also, if they go in your house again because there was a call made, you can let them go in so they see everyone and everything is ok, and ask them to leave afterwards. They must leave. A search can only be done if both parties ( you and your girl) consent to a search.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jan 4, 2018)

Caballero said:


> If your legitimately concerned about getting busted how bout you dump the sh*t ?! If your girl is willing to rat you out find a new GF....GL


I have to agree! I will and have put up w/a bunch of shit from a woman, but if you call the law on me, we are DONE!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 4, 2018)

If the extra stuff you have is for future use until you get your own place or move out then seal it and  get a p.o. box and put in there.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 4, 2018)

Hell just knock her out and hide her lol!!


----------



## Hurt (Jan 4, 2018)

If you’d like to send it to me I’d be happy to keep an eye on it for you...


----------



## Caballero (Jan 4, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Hell just knock her out and hide her lol!!


If dude ever cheats on her and she finds out. I guarantee he wakes up with his dick in his mouth! :32 (6):


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 4, 2018)

There are always little cut outs under bathroom and kitchen cabinets that you can modify into something with velcro or and a jig saw or dremel


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2018)

Be aware that if the cops arrive and have no warrant and you say no to a search of the home and she says yes, they are coming in. 

You're in a dangerous situation man. Get rid of your stash and go get a trt script imo


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 4, 2018)

I use to have a 3 drawer file cabinet with a lock,
Kept everything in it....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 4, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> I use to have a 3 drawer file cabinet with a lock,
> Kept everything in it....



Also if you wanna go the extra mile, get some plywood and build a sleeve to encase it....that way if you don't wanna have to deal with the "whats in that" questions you could say it's a table stand or something


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 4, 2018)

Pretty much you'd be able to hide it in plain site...


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 4, 2018)

Bezoomy Soomka !


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 4, 2018)

Get rid of her. It'll only get worse, especially if her mom is against you. No way to win this battle. Or, just stop using, tell them you're only there to fulfill your commitment and then you're out. Only 6 months. Save your money, get your own place and get on with your life.
Good luck.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 4, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Hell just knock her out and hide her lol!!


 This. I was thinking maybe he ought to be looking into how to get rid of a body instead of hiding gear.


----------



## Jin (Jan 4, 2018)

stonetag said:


> This. I was thinking maybe he ought to be looking into how to get rid of a body instead of hiding gear.



Don't give him any ideas. He's on Steroids and fully capable of premeditated, cold blooded murder.


----------



## mrmichael (Jan 4, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Be aware that if the cops arrive and have no warrant and you say no to a search of the home and she says yes, they are coming in.
> 
> You're in a dangerous situation man. Get rid of your stash and go get a trt script imo



I don't think she would let them in. It's not HER. It's her mom that is the potential problem. I would not let them in and if her mom called them, then I'm sure she would tell the girl and she would let me know and I'd talk to her before they arrive. We fight a lot and stuff and she has had 100 oppt to leave and go with her mom who pays for everything for her and she always freaks out even when we fight if I'm "going out to drink or something" and gets nuts if I check my phone and text someone else like I'm with another girl fo example. So I don't think she would want me in trouble with the law, so if they did arrive I would not let them in, nor would she and My stuff would be hidden in a box in the closet. 

I have too much gear to toss out, lots of pins, barrels, insulin pins ect...


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 4, 2018)

Dude, you're writing a script in your own head. How often do things go as planned?
She already sounds pretty volatile do you really want to take a chance that shit wont go south quick??


----------



## Mythos (Jan 4, 2018)

I suggest hiding it in a closet, in a lock box or mini safe. A tip from your girlfriend's mom about personal use is probably not going to be near enough to interest any cop much less result in a search warrant. That said, lock box it to keep anyone from rooting around and finding it and turning it over to police or throwing it away. Keep the only key on your person.


----------



## Mythos (Jan 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> Don't give him any ideas. He's on Steroids and fully capable of premeditated, cold blooded murder.



...and all because he got too big too fast.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 4, 2018)

I always plan for the worst, hope for the best.
what if the crazy mom's tip isn't about personal use and tells them he is dealing, there gonna come in with a search warrant and tear the place apart. If they find a safe you can choose to open it or they will open it for you, one way or the other.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 4, 2018)

Bro, take it from someone who has personal experience with this matter. Get it out of that fuking house until you are on your own. Get a p.o. box. It's cheap and you'll have piece of mind.


----------



## snake (Jan 4, 2018)

Do what I did; put a ring on her finger. I go to jail for an extend period of time, someones getting a part time job to pay the mortgage. 

As for the Popo coming in, assuming there's no probable cause don't invite them. If they ask to come in, they don't have probable cause or they wouldn't be asking, they'd just come in. An invite to come in depending on who's name is on the lease, not just anyone can invite them in. And never keep gear in your car! The only time gear leaves the house is if it's already in your glutes. 

I'm shocked that you think a woman would use something like this as a revenge weapon.... shocked! lol


----------



## Mythos (Jan 4, 2018)

It's not his lady, it's his lady's mother right? If it's his lady then yeah, hide it in a bunker in a desert and run for your life.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 4, 2018)

I wouldn’t think the cops would do anything for some personal use myself,that’s just my opinion


----------



## Mr P (Jan 4, 2018)

it's hard but like a few fellas said either bump her or find a place in your crib, take off a baseboard punch the drywall put on some gloves clean all vials with a good towel place it in a box that snugs in the hole place back baseboard with liquid nail do this every time and please watch out she might place one of those hidden babysitter cameras


----------



## mrmichael (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm going to just hide it out of plain view and get vials as I need for cruising. I'm not here for much longer and I don't think I need to buy a safe. Like I said if it's hidden, My girl won't search for it, she is too lazy. Only the cops would and if they need a warrant then it's pretty unlikely. 

What exactly is it that I need to hide? Just the steroid vials? 

Can I leave my liquid aux (adex, accutane, cialis, t3), basically research chemicals out and what about the pins/barrels/insulin syringes?

The reason I'm asking is cause I stocked up on a lot of stuff, I literally have 100s of pin, barr and tons of peptides I bought a while back and as for the steroid vials I prob have 30 or so....mostly just test e 250 and a few old ones that I'm 50-50 if it's gtg or not from a not so sure lab....


----------



## Caballero (Jan 4, 2018)

Clean house means just that ...Clean House! Don't be a dummy dude.


----------



## snake (Jan 4, 2018)

Technically, if you don't have a script for it you better not have it if they come looking. Think about it, what's a guy doing with an AI?


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 4, 2018)

mrmichael said:


> I'm going to just hide it out of plain view and get vials as I need for cruising. I'm not here for much longer and I don't think I need to buy a safe. Like I said if it's hidden, My girl won't search for it, she is too lazy. Only the cops would and if they need a warrant then it's pretty unlikely.
> 
> What exactly is it that I need to hide? Just the steroid vials?
> 
> ...



Holy shit dude,
Like I said, if shit goes down they're gonna charge you with dealing with that amount.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 5, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Bezoomy Soomka !



In other words "crazy bitch"

Shes worried about you getting too good looking


----------



## rburdge84 (Jan 8, 2018)

I have had the same issue, fiancé found it and I had to pretend I threw it out. Hiding and disguising has been a problem.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 8, 2018)

rburdge84 said:


> I have had the same issue, fiancé found it and I had to pretend I threw it out. Hiding and disguising has been a problem.



Man that really sucks doesn’t it? I mean damn...leave a fellow a lone!!


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 9, 2018)

If you don't think a woman, wither her or her mother, will take you down hard, I have some bad news for you.  You have a lot to learn grasshopper.  I speak from experience on this and my only question to you is why are you still with this gal?  Good Lord, fk the steroids, I would find a way to get comfortable losing the money on the lease and get the fk out asap.  Been there, done that, not a T-shirt I wear proudly.


----------



## NoQuarter (Jan 9, 2018)

I too am wondering why you are still with her?  What is the hold she has over you?  Take Bricks advice....and go!


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 9, 2018)

I have a set of plastic garage shelves with hollow legs.  Vials fit perfect in one of the legs.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 10, 2018)

bubbagump said:


> I have a set of plastic garage shelves with hollow legs.  Vials fit perfect in one of the legs.



We all come up with some good hiding places lol


----------



## EWO86 (Jan 10, 2018)

Get a decoy safe from Amazon... The one that is a small wall clock could hold about 5-10 vials. It's only like $20-30 too I think.


----------



## Dozer (Feb 22, 2018)

Option 1: Just be super nice, it's only a couple of months. Tell her she is always right. Make her feel like a goddess. I have been doing this with my wife for 19 years bro, you can handle a couple months.

Option 2: Use your looks to meet a rich girl that you can live with for awhile. Take 20mg Cialis E3D, or EOD. Make love to her like never before, always go down before going to pound town. Lick her butt to test the waters and let her know you are down for anything. Make loud noises when banging to make her feel like she is the most awesomest sex partner.

Option 3: Hide your gear somewhere offsite where no one ventures. When you leave to retrieve your gear, switch multiple cars, do parkour and free running, and that should lose anyone who may be tailing you. If they do follow you to the stash spot, they are obviously on gear too, and you may need to spare a CC or two to keep them hush.

Option 3: Tell her you are in love with her and propose to her. Use a fake engagement ring. If she get the ring checked out and calls foul, act angry about getting ripped off and tell her you will fix it. When the lease is up, roll out but let her have the ring as a reminder of how savage you are. Worst case scenario is she says you assaulted her and you end up in prison for a couple years because you will for sure lose the case.... because you were selfish and only gave the person who followed you a CC of underdosed Tren Ace. 

I have other options, hundreds actually, however some involve killing things with fire.


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2018)

What a classy guy.....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 23, 2018)

Your AIs could be considered enough PC for them to call in a warrant while you sit in the back seat of a Crown Vic.

I use to use a safety deposit box its pretty cheap and secure. Just dont wear a wife beater into the bank.

I guarantee you with a Mother/daughter like this you are one fight,  one bottle of wine and one lifetime movie from being extremely surprised what she will do.  This has been a hot topic in this community for many years. In short, your girlfriend should never know about your AAS usage.

Good luck.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 23, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> . In short, your girlfriend should never know about your AAS usage.
> 
> Good luck.



Agree 100%.   It should be limited to a need to know basis and very few people in our lives need to know.  I have friends who I have known for over 30 yrs that I don’t share this part of my life with because nothing good would ever come out of it.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 23, 2018)

I'll send you my adress, you can hide your stuff at my place....


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 24, 2018)

Dozer said:


> Option 1: Just be super nice, it's only a couple of months. Tell her she is always right. Make her feel like a goddess. I have been doing this with my wife for 19 years bro, you can handle a couple months.
> 
> Option 2: Use your looks to meet a rich girl that you can live with for awhile. Take 20mg Cialis E3D, or EOD. Make love to her like never before, always go down before going to pound town. Lick her butt to test the waters and let her know you are down for anything. Make loud noises when banging to make her feel like she is the most awesomest sex partner.
> 
> ...



this made me crack up soo hard hahahhaa


----------

